
Up or Out: Solving the IT Turnover Crisis - niyazpk
http://thedailywtf.com/articles/up-or-out-solving-the-it-turnover-crisis.aspx
======
hga
_Very_ interesting.

The major thing I'd add is ideally you can be big enough that moving sideways
is an option, from one tasty problem domain to another. Google can of course
do this.

Another, and it's also hard, is to have hard enough problems that people will
stay because it keeps being challenging enough. That works in research, I'm
not sure how often it'll work at the other end of things.

